# Krone kr 130 net issue



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm having some issues with my new to me 130 baler. The net is wrapping around the rubber roller, easy to release and pull out, but it happens every 10-15 bales. I've found that if I idle back and allow a slug of hay in it seems to do it less. Any other suggestions or adjustments? I'm running John Deere wrap.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Here's a pic of it wound around the roller.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is rubber roll smooth IE free of any knicks? Is net knife sharp? Does Krone netwrap attachment have a roller brake such as a JD?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you tried baby powder on the roller?Not sure if it will help on the Krone or not but they send some along with New JD balers last time I looked at a new one anyway.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

You might try different brand wrap. When I used JD wrap I had more problems with it wrapping on roller than any other brand. Pritchett wrap works best for me. Deere recommends baby powder on feed roller. Try that also. I've never run a Krone so I'm guessing. I'd check TxJim's suggestion first. He is very knowledgeable about balers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

From view OP's photo I think applying powder will not solve his problem but then applying powder is worth trying. On JD balers that need powder net wrapped is usually wrapped tight around rubber roller. The loosely wrapped net makes me think roller brake isn't holding or net rollers are not spaced close enough BUT I'm guessing as I've never been close to a Krone baler.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

jd4230ps said:


> You might try different brand wrap. When I used JD wrap I had more problems with it wrapping on roller than any other brand. Pritchett wrap works best for me. Deere recommends baby powder on feed roller. Try that also. I've never run a Krone so I'm guessing. I'd check TxJim's suggestion first. He is very knowledgeable about balers.


Thanks for your compliment. Seeing how I've sold,delivered,operated rd balers since the early 80's I should know a little bit about them. I wish I could find a Pritchett wrap dealer close to Texas as I'd like to try some. Where do you get your Pritchett wrap?

Jim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks for your compliment. Seeing how I've sold,delivered,operated rd balers since the early 80's I should know a little bit about them. I wish I could find a Pritchett wrap dealer close to Texas as I'd like to try some. Where do you get your Pritchett wrap?
> 
> Jim


Order it from Cy and have it shipped. Thats what I do.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks for your compliment. Seeing how I've sold,delivered,operated rd balers since the early 80's I should know a little bit about them. I wish I could find a Pritchett wrap dealer close to Texas as I'd like to try some. Where do you get your Pritchett wrap?
> Jim


I can ship direct.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

How much would freight & net be on 10 rolls of 4 ft edge to edge shipped to 76031? How many feet in a roll? Ambraco has 13,200 ft per roll. My average cost for net per bale of hay is very close to $1.00 per bale applying 2 wraps per bale


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> How much would freight & net be on 10 rolls of 4 ft edge to edge shipped to 76031? How many feet in a roll? Ambraco has 13,200 ft per roll. My average cost for net per bale of hay is very close to $1.00 per bale applying 2 wraps per bale


When I priced the Pritchett wrap it was a little higher per foot than the wrap around here but the Pritchett wrap was heavier per foot.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> How much would freight & net be on 10 rolls of 4 ft edge to edge shipped to 76031? How many feet in a roll? Ambraco has 13,200 ft per roll. My average cost for net per bale of hay is very close to $1.00 per bale applying 2 wraps per bale


I sent you a PM with priceing


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lewis Ranch said:


> When I priced the Pritchett wrap it was a little higher per foot than the wrap around here but the Pritchett wrap was heavier per foot.


Yea its made heavier so it don't break as easy.It realy shines in tough conditions like corn stalks.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks for your compliment. Seeing how I've sold,delivered,operated rd balers since the early 80's I should know a little bit about them. I wish I could find a Pritchett wrap dealer close to Texas as I'd like to try some. Where do you get your Pritchett wrap?
> Jim


I have a dealer 10 miles from me. Nocona TX. He is custom BTO. I don't think he will ship.just sells out of his shop. Before I had dealer close, I bought direct from Pritchett. Freight not too bad from Kansas.ok


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I sent you a PM with priceing


I recieved your PM. How much does a 9820 ft roll weigh? I'm doing some calculating. Would freight be less per roll on more rolls say a full pallet? What color is your net. You'll have to admit the green stripes on Ambraco net gives hay EYE APPEAL which helps sales!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> I recieved your PM. How much does a 9820 ft roll weigh? I'm doing some calculating. Would freight be less per roll on more rolls say a full pallet? What color is your net. You'll have to admit the green stripes on Ambraco net gives hay EYE APPEAL which helps sales!!!


A roll 48 x 9840' weighs 94 lbs.It is green with 3 center white stripes,the middle one turns to red the last 8 bales or sne side has a white stripe to get it in baler the correct way.It would cost the same per pallet on 10 rolls or 16 rolls so its cheaper per roll shipping the more you ship.I can get up to 20 on a pallet.The gree is slightly darker then their green.I'll try to get a pic posted.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1066376786708366&l=2e3b696bc9


Tx Jim said:


> I recieved your PM. How much does a 9820 ft roll weigh? I'm doing some calculating. Would freight be less per roll on more rolls say a full pallet? What color is your net. You'll have to admit the green stripes on Ambraco net gives hay EYE APPEAL which helps sales!!!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

It never bothered today, 50+ bales. I swear heat or humidity make a difference. I'll try some different net, this is the first baler I've ever had net on, so I'm still learning. Yesterday and today we've done 120 silage bales. That's a lot of wrapping and trucking.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll see if my neighbor will split a full pallet of net with me.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I didn't have any issues yesterday with another 50+ through it. Biggest issue is the edges blowing out of the net, and I'm beginning to believe it's the net. A few bales look great, then I'll get a bunch that the edges are hairy and the net isn't covering. Think I'll try some other brand.

I'd be interested in pricing if you could pm me. Zip is 04029.

Thanks.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Here's a pic. I've tried a bunch of different stuff. Wrapping at idle, wrapping at full speed, slower ground speed while baling, more time after buzzer goes off before wrapping, less time after buzzer goes off, backing off adjustment to make a smaller bale, dry hay, silage, doesn't seem to matter. Edges blow out. May try another layer of wrap, that is the only thing (I think) I haven't tried. It's set where the dealer said it should be, would another layer help?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Krone baler,does it have any type of net spreader to get the net to the outside better.

On Vermeer and NH they have some spiral rollers.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I'm not familiar with the Krone baler,does it have any type of net spreader to get the net to the outside better.On Vermeer and NH they have some spiral rollers.


I don't know about this model but my Fortima has a spreader bar that is adjustable. Basically a piece of tubing with turned out end. Put in the aggressive position, it will make a 48" wrap look like cover edge. I don't like cover edge.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

On my old kr 160 it has several metal tabs with short pieces of chain attached to them that hangs down between the metal roller and the rubber roller. If they are missing it will let the net wrap around the roller. I usually had problems with it wrapping on the metal roller not the rubber roller when the chains were missing but it might be something to check. If the metal tabs jump out of the grooves in the metal roller it can keep the net from going out to the edges of the bale. The only time I had problems with the tabs getting out of the grooves was when starting a new roll of net.

On my kr 160 you have make sure the bigger rolls of net wrap will fit. Most of them have to big of diameter to fit in the baler.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

atgreene said:


> . I've tried a bunch of different stuff. Wrapping at idle, wrapping at full speed, ?


I see no way wrapping at idle will work because bale doesn't make enough revolutions to have enough net applied. At least that would be try on a JD rd baler. Does your Krone have a netwrap attachment ""brake"""? If so is it too tight stretching net too much?


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Krone uses a mechanical system, speed doesn't affect # of wraps.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Brake appears to be releasing when it should, but I'll double check.

I haven't seen anything underside that looks like its made to spread net out. But I'll take another look.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

atgreene said:


> Krone uses a mechanical system, speed doesn't affect # of wraps.


Please elaborate on how mechanical net application system operates.

Jim


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Each revolution of the bale turns this shaft that an arm sits on when you activate the tie system. When the arm runs out if thread on the shaft, the arm drips, moving the knife into place. To change the # of wraps simple adjust set nut in or out to increase or decrease # of threads. Very simple system.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I see no way wrapping at idle will work because bale doesn't make enough revolutions to have enough net applied. At least that would be try on a JD rd baler. Does your Krone have a netwrap attachment ""brake"""? If so is it too tight stretching net too much?


The 9 series JD (and 8 series I think,not sure) have a speed sensor on pto shaft that measures rpm and puts number of wraps set on no matter what rpms are. They do have to be 1250 or more. This might be an option on baler, I don't know .


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not going to be a huge help since our KR125s are both twine only balers. I do know there are a few adjustments specifically for the net wrap brake in the owners manual, I tried getting everything into adjustment on my brother's KR130 when he was having issues. His ended up being unrelated to the brake but in the end having everything adjusted properly can't hurt. 
It is a fairly simple, like everything on these balers, sequence of adjustments. The hardest part is converting everything from the metric system.. 
Just a couple other thoughts, on the baler where the netwrap tube slides onto are there any holes or slots for cotter pins or clips of any kind? On the BR740 that I use at work there are slots for clips on one side and holes for hitch pins on the other side of the net tube. You use them to center the tubes depending on the brand or type of netwrap. I used to have to adjust for each tube depending on how much cardboard was or was not sticking out. I started using Lucky Harvest (made in the US surprisingly) net wrap last year since the guy we get bale wrap from sells it and haven't had to adjust when switching tubes. Just thinking maybe you are using a different brand than the Canadian guy before and need to adjust it? Not sure if that is needed on that baler. 
As far as RPMs I run the twine on the KR125s at the 540E mark on the tach of the JDs, so about 1600RPMs. I think the bales look better that way, I find if I tie them at baling RPMs, about 2000, they tend to look much more messy. 
I know with the twine you are supposed to feed hay in to the pickup while activating the twine tie. I run it into the red and drive an extra 5 feet or so while starting to tie, if not it will look blown out on the top after it's tied. I don't think that matters with net since it's hydraulic but might be worth a shot. 
One last thing to check is if your baler has fitting plates, it would not help the wrapping on the rubber roller but if that baler doesn't have them it would help smooth down the outsides of the bale, especially in balage. Yours should have them, I want to say all the 130s did but to check look inside the rear gate, there are 4 bolt holes near the tension springs. There should be a trapezoid shaped raised piece of steel with 4 carriage bolts holding it in on either side of the chamber. Helps eject wet bales and shape the sides of the bale, NH and JD have circular pieces in the front half of their balers that accomplish the same thing. 
Hopefully this rambling will help, those Krones are good balers. Keep it simple!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I don't recall seeing any pieces in the chamber, I will look. The krone has a funny clamp type deal that the tube lides onto, not much room for the tube to go either way. One thing I have noticed, and I doubt it matters, but I have no baffle plate like shown in the book. It appears to have been removed. I'm not sure if it matters or not?


----------

